# I NEED BUSNESS License AND WHOLESALER LICENSE IN CALI



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,
I tried not to ask this question , because there are so many posts about it, But I am sorry I am so confused what and which post is the right for me. So i decided to ask again.
Q:
>I need a wholesaler License Where and haw can I get it 
If anyone has a Link would be very helpful.
>I just started my online Store, I would also need a business License , what kind of business license is the RIGHT ONE? how and where can I get it , a Link would be very helpful.
>Costs to all this how much would be?

Thank You guys!
Best Regards
Miro

arifStyle


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Resell permit is through the State Board of Equilization, google them, and it's free but they will ask you for personal information. It can be done online. I would also call them to find out the easiest way to get the Business License, they can provide you with phone numbers.

Business License, as well as garment manufacturing permit (u need one too) is through DLSE, google that too. I have to contact them as well but they are only open Monday, Wednesday & Friday. So today would be a good day for you to call them.

Good luck, and let me know how it goes.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you are working out of your home, you could have an issue...you will need a business license from the city/county...just check with the local city for this...but many cities will not give a license for a home business without a variance. This is because of zoning etc... I do garment decoration, sublimation, DTG etc.. and in one shopping strip with a macdonalds, flower shop etc...I told them what I did and the city would not grant me a license there...stating what I did was manufacturing.
So 6 months later, I leased a spot..3 blocks away...and told the city I did retail sales of tee shirts and gift items...and they gave me a license!....go figure


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

Olperez1 said:


> Resell permit is through the State Board of Equilization, google them, and it's free but they will ask you for personal information. It can be done online. I would also call them to find out the easiest way to get the Business License, they can provide you with phone numbers.
> 
> Business License, as well as garment manufacturing permit (u need one too) is through DLSE, google that too. I have to contact them as well but they are only open Monday, Wednesday & Friday. So today would be a good day for you to call them.
> 
> ...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the business license is to comply with local government regulation for business and zoning purposes... typically it will be based upon sales volume or projected volume..... renewable each year.... normally the first of the year


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> the business license is to comply with local government regulation for business and zoning purposes... typically it will be based upon sales volume or projected volume..... renewable each year.... normally the first of the year


Thanks, but what I want to know is , do I need a business license to order a wholesale products? No I have my wholesale Permit and Account# . Thanks


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> the business license is to comply with local government regulation for business and zoning purposes... typically it will be based upon sales volume or projected volume..... renewable each year.... normally the first of the year


Thanks, but what I want to know is , do I need a business license to order a wholesale products? Now I have my wholesale Permit and Account# . Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this business license may not be required by most whole sources.... but if you are in business like most of us... get the business license and be legal.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Be careful when you open a can of worms -- business license means taxes, someone wants your money and you are held accountable. If you are ready to pay fees, etc. go for it. There are many places where you can buy quantity without a wholesales license. I will tell anyone take baby steps before you bite the whole piece of cake. You dont want to spend a lot of money and decide you do not want to get involved with the business - homework homework homework research research research. I have been in this biz over 10 years and I am still learning, buying and being careful how I set up things. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Arteez (Mar 15, 2013)

MiroTshirts said:


> Thanks, but what I want to know is , do I need a business license to order a wholesale products? Now I have my wholesale Permit and Account# . Thanks


Hi Miro T Shirts im from CALI here is some info.

*Getting Licenses & Permits…*
County clerk office to see what business licenses & permits you need
Tell them your working from home and it’s a mail order business selling 
Gifts online key word to say is “ YOU’RE A MAIL ORDER BUSINESS 
SHIPPING T-SHIRTS OR GIFTS THREW THE INTERNET. AND SAY NO BODY COMES TO MY HOUSE FOR BUSINESS

*Sales Tax ID also known as sellers permit to buy wholesale…*
California Tax Service Center - Homepage
California State Board of Equalization

*For Additional information about RESALE CERTIFICATE go to this website:*
Using a Resale Certificate - Board of Equalization

hope this helps.


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

INFO JUST ACQUIRED

So I'm also starting up my business selling shirts, stickers, car wraps, etc. I was reading throughout this forum about the way Cali state workers sometimes make surprise visits to our businesses and sometimes fines and definitely penalize us for not having a "garment" license. So I did my research and here it is:

I called (415)703-4848 at the DLSE, they are only open Mondays, Wednesdays & Fridays 8am to 5pm. The secretary said all we have to do is write a letter that describes the details of our new business what we are selling, how we are selling it, etc etc. Fax it to attn : LUCIA CEJA @ (415)703-4808, at the Division of Labor Standard Enforecemnt, Licensing & Permit Division. From there Mrs. Ceja reviews the letter and responds in writing on giving the permit. 

Not sure how strict she might be or if she will give a call later to ask more questions or what, but this is a start. I will update everyone how it goes while I go through this process. I am starting an at home printing business with no employees, and hopefully the rumors are true that I dont' need this "garment" license as I won't have any employees.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

To answer your question, you do not need a business license to buy wholesale/large quantities.

If you live in California, you will see many laws are broken and I dont have to tell you who is breaking them.



MiroTshirts said:


> Thanks, but what I want to know is , do I need a business license to order a wholesale products? No I have my wholesale Permit and Account# . Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have answered this question so many times if I had a dime for each one....... 

look here:--> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t216654.html#post1258576


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

MiroTshirts said:


> Thanks, but what I want to know is , do I need a business license to order a wholesale products? No I have my wholesale Permit and Account# . Thanks


You need a sellers permit. That is normally all you need. Some vendors only want to sell the legit entities so they may require more


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would get the sales permit, the local business lic BUT not write the letter to the state as was mention just a few posts before this...that is the dept that lately has been attempted to get up to $1000 in fees for 'manufacturing' which many of us do not think we do.

Just to read and understand...read this
Garment Manufacturers (and Contractors)


----------

